# Limited offer: Attend SEMA Show 2009



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

For all serious car, truck and motorsports enthusiasts - if you ever wanted to attend the SEMA Show but couldn’t because you weren’t an industry insider, here’s a chance to get to experience one of the coolest automotive events firsthand. (As many of you know, the SEMA Show is a trade-only event and not open to the general public so this is truly a unique opportunity for a limited few.)

SEMA is looking for a handful of participants for a market research project at the 2009 SEMA Show. If you’re a diehard enthusiast, active in social media, auto forums, car clubs, events, etc. and willing to come to Las Vegas in November, please visit SEMA Show Enthusiast Research Program | Specialty Equipment Market Association to apply for the program. Space is limited so please act now.”


----------

